# Reccomendations for havs in TX



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

I am hoping to be a havanese owner soon. Any reccomendations
for quality pups in or close to Texas?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What have you done to look for a breeder in TX? Have you gone to the Havanese website? To a dog show in Texas?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are quite a few great breeders in Texas with some GORGEOUS havs. Have you gone to the HCA website and read up on health testing and what separates the good breeders from the not so good?

http://www.havanese.org/hcaHealth.htm

Good luck! I'm sure some of our fellow Texans will help you!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I'd gladly recommend that you talk to Joan Little of JoLain Havanese. Joan has done a lot of work with the Havanese Health Committee, among many other endeavors to better the breed.

Another recommendation would be for Cherie Belcher of Tejano Havanese. Cherie is past president of the Havanese Club of America (although being past president of any organization doesn't lend credit in and of itself), and has continued to serve in various capacities to better the breed and educate others.

Either one of these breeders would be able to talk to you or guide you in the right direction if you are willing to ask.

Also, if you go to the Havanese Club of America's web site, you will see a link for Breeder Referral. If you start on this page, you can read some information before it takes you straight to the list of breeders. There is one more listed in Texas, but I don't know much about her.

Both of these breeders breed to the standard and choose their dogs carefully before breeding, as well as follow the health testing. You can verify the health testings on any of their dogs.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We live in the Dallas area and after searching the internet and talking with people, ended up getting our Havanese from a breeder in Oklahoma City. It's not a long drive and we've were very happy with the care and love the puppies received. Our breeder has a series of "exercises" she does with each puppy to stimulate the brain and body and they were all raised in the home.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome Samurisam! Hope you find your special hav soon!!!

Nancy, I live in Oklahoma - do you mind me asking who your breeder is?


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Marilyn Griswold with Sidekick Farms.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Nancy,

That is where I got Sissy.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kimberly. I'm sure you forgot I live in Texas since I haven't posted in a while. Let's see, what do I do? Health test including check bile acids, I'm the secretary and the education chair for the hav club I'm with in Texas, help with raising funds for rescue and HEART, I've done the logos for the hav club I'm with and the last National, am a contributing editor for the Havanese Hotline, you can read my columns in the HCA Horizon at havanese.org and I'm a dog trainer. Gee, I don't do much now that I think about it LOL. Sorry, no puppies though. I don't breed all the time.



Havtahava said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'd gladly recommend that you talk to Joan Little of JoLain Havanese. Joan has done a lot of work with the Havanese Health Committee, among many other endeavors to better the breed.
> 
> ...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nancyf said:


> We live in the Dallas area and after searching the internet and talking with people, ended up getting our Havanese from a breeder in Oklahoma City. It's not a long drive and we've were very happy with the care and love the puppies received. Our breeder has a series of "exercises" she does with each puppy to stimulate the brain and body and they were all raised in the home.


Early Neurological Stimulation? That's what I do with puppies and they have fantastic personalities because of it. You can read about it here. http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/achiever.html


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I sent her a pm with a couple of people who I know have puppies also.. 

Jan, I am sure it was nothing personal.. Kimberly lives in CA.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I sent her a pm with a couple of people who I know have puppies also..
> 
> Jan, I am sure it was nothing personal.. Kimberly lives in CA.


I'm sure you're right Melissa. It was good for a giggle. It's all good.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Jan!

I've MISSED you terribly!  :kiss:

I didn't list the names because I didnt' want to leave anyone out and/or forget a name, but I'm glad to see you back! 

Kara


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Early Neurological Stimulation? That's what I do with puppies and they have fantastic personalities because of it. You can read about it here. http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/achiever.html


Yes, I think that's it. What a difference it makes. We've had two different kinds of puppies from two different breeders in the past (long past!) and they were integrated in the family but nothing else. They were good dogs, smart dogs, but they didn't have that "light" on like Bella does. It's not just the personality or the breed--there's something deeper.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so glad Marilyn does this. Sissy has a wonderful temperament. She loves DH and everyone in our family. She was not afraid or stand offish (is that a word?lolol) to DH. I think it's wonderful Marilyn's DH is so involved.

Now - bossy with other dogs - we are working on that. She herds the dogs next door through the fence. She doesn't want them to move and fusses with them til they sit down. Hilarious!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Hi Jan!
> 
> I've MISSED you terribly!  :kiss:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kara, that's sweet of you. :hug:
The Stud Issue of the Hotline is coming up so I have some free time to play so I came here. I miss you guys!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nancyf said:


> Yes, I think that's it. What a difference it makes. We've had two different kinds of puppies from two different breeders in the past (long past!) and they were integrated in the family but nothing else. They were good dogs, smart dogs, but they didn't have that "light" on like Bella does. It's not just the personality or the breed--there's something deeper.


I agree with you. Catherine and Leslie have puppies from me and are on the forum. It would be interesting to see what they think since I believe (but could be wrong) that they have had havs with the early stimulation (from me) and ones without it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sure, I'll chime in :biggrin1:

Shadow and Tori were different in personality and temperament. I'm not certain how much formal early stimulation Shadow's breeder does w/her pups and if that could have been part of the difference. But, Shadow was well socialized and had a total alpha personality. She was feisty, curious, loved people and other dogs (in an "in your face" sort of way), hated to be on a leash (I had to resort to using the Gentle Leader collar to stop her constant pulling. Even though she weighed less than 6 lb. she could sure give my arm a workout!) She wasn't too interested in learning "tricks" (even important things like sit/stay, wait, leave it, etc.), she was very stubborn, could be rather "willfully naughty", and wanted to do what she wanted rather than wanting to please me by doing what I wanted her to do. She was a "tough little nut". But, oh so cute!

Tori, on the other hand, is much more mellow, curious but cautious, loves people and dogs (is a bit hesitant at first, sort of sizes them up before deciding if she wants to be friends. But, has _always_ become friends in the end), enjoys being on leash and walking (she learned loose leash walking in no time at all) She loves learning "tricks" (in fact, this is probably her favorite thing to do and she learns them quickly, too), she will try to figure out exactly how to please me (she wants to do this more than anything. I even catch her "studying" me at times, lol! She is VERY praise motivated), and there's not a stubborn bone in her body. She responds exceptionally well to what I say to her, I'm not sure if it's the tone of my voice or if she truly understands what I'm saying. At times, it seems uncanny, and maybe even spooky, how well she understands what we say. Her "naughtiness" is reserved for toilet paper shredding only (I'm certain that is genetic and she just can't help it )

As I said, I'm not certain how much of all of this is "nature" and how much is "nurture". But, I can tell you that Tori has been, _*by far*_, the easier of the two. She even came to me at 10 wks. old practically fully potty pad trained (I can never thank you enough for that one, Jan)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great thread! I live in Texas and got Valentino from CA but it's good to know of all the great breeders here in the LoneStar State for next time......and believe me, there WILL be a next time!:biggrin1:


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

> Early Neurological Stimulation? That's what I do with puppies and they have fantastic personalities because of it.


I like breeders who use this program. Do you know of any East Coast breeders who use this? I live in Harrisburg, PA.
Thank You
Jill


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> As I said, I'm not certain how much of all of this is "nature" and how much is "nurture". But, I can tell you that Tori has been, _*by far*_, the easier of the two. She even came to me at 10 wks. old practically fully potty pad trained (I can never thank you enough for that one, Jan)


You're welcome  Peter from that litter was fully potty trained at 8 weeks. I still don't know how that happened LOL
You and Tori are wonderful to watch together. It was like you two were made for each other.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Great thread! I live in Texas and got Valentino from CA but it's good to know of all the great breeders here in the LoneStar State for next time......and believe me, there WILL be a next time!:biggrin1:


There are several good breeders here that I know of. They cover from the Dallas area across to the Houston area and south of there. I can help you get in touch with them but anything west of San Antonio I don't know about. You may even find one close enough to you where you can go visit the puppies as they grow.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jillnors2 said:


> I like breeders who use this program. Do you know of any East Coast breeders who use this? I live in Harrisburg, PA.
> Thank You
> Jill


Is Illinois too far from you?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Illinois is not too far.  
Thank You
Jill


----------



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

*I got my little girl havanese*

The majority of people I talked to in Texas didn't have a girl which I really wanted and I also really wanted a lighter white, sable color but I did find one.
I couldn't wait for the other liters although I may have to get my new girl a playmate soon.

She's 8 weeks old and named Haley. So adorable and the biggest lover I have seen with so many kisses and wants to cuddle all the time. I have had her 3 days now and not one accident yet although I am using a crate for training with her and take her outside very often.

Any pointers on helping her with her crying at night as I know she's probably sad being away from her mom and liter mates but I feel bad hearing her get so worked up. She does the same thing if I leave her at home or in the room without me but know she has to get used to it. After a bit she stops but
she just wants to be with me all the time.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Where do you have her at night? I used a crate on my nightstand so that I could put my fingers in for the puppy to lick or smell.....it worked wonderfully for both of my pups...


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

When I was doing an internet search for Havanese breeders in Texas, I found that it was closer going to Oklahoma than going to some places in Texas! That's why we ended up locating a breeder in Oklahoma who was having a litter coming along at just the time we needed.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Samurisam - welcome to the forum. We'd love to see pictures and hear more about your heart throb. 

One other trick may be to put a blanket over the crate - just leaving the door side open. It can make them feel a bit more secure and helps make it darker too.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sam,

Congratulations! So glad you found your girl. Give us pics soon.
Sissy learned to love her crate. Now we don't close the door or anything - she gets in it when she wants to rest. She sleeps with us.

But at first, we used the crate for her to sleep in - we just put it next to the bed and if she wimpered I put my hand in and she would smell and fall back asleep. Most of the time she was so worn out by bedtime that we would have to carry her to the crate and she would sleep all night. Best of luck to you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

samurisam said:


> Any pointers on helping her with her crying at night as I know she's probably sad being away from her mom and liter mates QUOTE]
> 
> I put the crate on the bed between our pillows at night.


----------

